# Installataion of devede



## anund (Sep 10, 2014)

When trying to install devede, *I* get

```
# pkg install devede
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
The following 15 packages will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
	devede: 3.23.0
	py27-gtk2: 2.24.0_3
	py27-gobject: 2.28.6_4
	libglade2: 2.6.4_7
	ibus: 1.5.5_2
	py27-xdg: 0.25
	py27-notify: 0.1.1_10
	py27-dbus: 1.1.1_1
	pydbus-common: 1.1.1_4
	vcdimager: 0.7.24_5
	popt: 1.16
	mencoder: 1.1.r20140418_2
	compat9x-amd64: 9.2.902000.201310
	plexmediaserver-plexpass: 0.9.9.16.555
	dvdauthor: 0.7.1_5

The process will require 198 MB more space.
58 MB to be downloaded.
```
 Immediately prior to the above attempt, I ran `pkg update -f` and `pkg check -Ba` and rebooted. Looking at the Ports Search page for devede it does not appear that plexmediaserver-plexpass and compat9x-amd64 are required. Are these required or is there something else I need to do to get pkg working correctly? 
	
	



```
# pkg --version
1.3.7
```


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD machine3.example.com 10.0-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p7 #0: Tue Jul  8 06:37:44 UTC 2014     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------

